# Navien Tankless



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Anybody installing Navien Tankless ?? 

Thoughts ??? Thx !!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cal said:


> Anybody installing Navien Tankless ??
> 
> Thoughts ??? Thx !!


 I remove them, never install. Thee few I had removed the home owners had some other company install it and was very unhappy with the units, tech service and so on. I replaced them with Rinnai or Noritz. No complaints with the Rinnai units or Noritz units.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i have installed dozens love the pvc venting........not 1 problem


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I install the NR series. They are improved from the CR series. I have not yet had any issues. (knock on wood)


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

we sell and install them.. one thing to note however you can not convert a Navien tank from NG to LP or the other way around. No conversion kit


----------



## piercekiltoff (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got a client that is happy with his (installed by someone else of course), and is happy with the factory service they had to get following installation due to glitches.

The big thing he's run into is that on a well, the pressure varies too much and the units throw fits because it. Also, there's something like a 30 PSI pressure drop, which makes for a problem with balancing valves & what not.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I am also looking at Noritz to install . I use Rinnai , but have had some issues .

My problem is finding a dealer close to me .


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cal said:


> I am also looking at Noritz to install . I use Rinnai , but have had some issues .
> 
> My problem is finding a dealer close to me .


That is another thing I look at when it comes to carrying any brand of heater. I always make sure having a dealer that is close, and has repair parts on stock. After dealing with 4 brands of tankless heaters, I have found the Noritz is the best built with the least problems. So far only issues I have ran into on Noritz is user install errors.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Cal said:


> I am also looking at Noritz to install . I use Rinnai , but have had some issues .
> 
> My problem is finding a dealer close to me .


What issues have you had with Rinnai?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> What issues have you had with Rinnai?


 Smells ,,, I'm not as "Tech" savvy as i plan to be on these units . When they have had issues ,, the rep and supplier have given me issues on repair parts and warrenty stuff . I just feel like i'm left hanging in the wind if there is a problem ,,, so i'm shopping around . 

Noisy fans , a few " clunking" parts , of course cold water sandwich ,, which i've explained to folks ,, often ,, etc .


----------



## kevinb (Aug 27, 2009)

I have been installing Navien for awile now. CR then NR No problems Love the PVC venting. They have the CH unit out how, which is combo hot water and heat


----------



## Firestone (Mar 2, 2010)

I sold the Naviens back when I worked for a plumbing wholesaler and our customers loved them , I only had problems with the CR's the control board and flow sensors had some problems but those have been resolved. The benefits to Navien are that you won't get the cold water sandwiching because they have a 2 gallon buffer tank built in , as well as a built in circ pump allowing you to run a recirc line.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

First repair yesterday on a Navien. Installed lots but never had to repair. Craziest set up inside there I ever seen with all those plastic 90's and O ring with clips. The problem I had was a split plastic 90. Of coarse it was located behind the buffer tank. Had to remove tank in order to take out pipe...to get 90 out. There is no room in there at all to work on things.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

just installed 2 nr240's today....pulled out a 80 gallon boiler mate cause the people run out of hot water and there is only 2 of them there the house is 10,000sqft they have 2 custom showers in the master bath...i plumbed and heated the house 3 years ago.... ill post some cell pics ...the HO is gonna email me some real pics in the next few days


----------

